# Sunday 7 November N1 Highway Closure



## DougP (5/11/21)

For those folks in JHB Northern Area, please be aware of the following on Sunday 7th Nov.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi (6/11/21)

Eskom resorting now to Road-shedding

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------

